
Fwupd – S3 bucket takeover and CVE-2020-10759 signature verification bypass - pentestercrab
https://github.com/justinsteven/advisories/blob/master/2020_fwupd_dangling_s3_bucket_and_CVE-2020-10759_signature_verification_bypass.md
======
pentestercrab
Some extra details can be found in the relevant Twitter thread[0] relating to
affected Linux distributions.

[0]
[https://twitter.com/justinsteven/status/1270113960021209088](https://twitter.com/justinsteven/status/1270113960021209088)

